# Help identifying this vocal piece



## stam (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello,

This link - *http://goo.gl/HdrP7G* is from an old VHS I had, and it shows an arrangement of a classical piece. They changed the original words to italian foods (spaghetti, pizza...) but unfortunately the only information given in the tape about the origin is that it is an italian madrigal (of an anonymous composer).

Can someone please help me track the original piece? (if possible)
Many Thanks

Stam


----------

